# Germaine GM3010 problem



## Omrk (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,
I recently bought the Germaine GM3010 stereo system and its seems there is a problem, I lost the receipt and the manual so i'm kinda stuck....
The problem is everytime I activate the system on one of its modes (radio, aux etc) after 10 min the system goes to offline mode, I disabled the snooze option but its doesn't help. everytime after 10 min the system goes to offline mode.
any ideas?


----------

